# Buying a new old tractor



## g-dog (Apr 8, 2012)

M buying a old craftsman lawn tractor that runs and every thing theres just some cosmetic rust and no mower deck and its 50 buck what do you think about it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

.................Yup!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats my logic - $50 to free - its for me! Highest ill go is $75 , altho i have gone as high as $100. If the motor runs, its worth $50 easily - ive seen used running motors on EBAY /craigslist for $1000 or more.

If a deck cant be located cheeply, its still great for spare parts or selling individual pieces .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I agree for $50 its a good deal even if it just ends up being a good engine its worth it..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heck ya - starters and carbs new are over $90 each - great score right there.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

heck yea get it what model is it?


----------



## Goldberg (Apr 24, 2012)

Great ! I'm new and just bought a 1968 suburban 12 ugly but runs great. Ready to restore after I plow garden


----------



## g-dog (Apr 8, 2012)

I ended up geting a different tractor because the craftsmans engine seized


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

could be seized from a thrown rod, was it a rusty tractor?


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

Wish I could find a riding mower that cheap around here! As long as the engine ran and the deck cut grass, and all the parts were there, I'd be happy.

-Matt


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah i saw a couple old rusty tractors at a thrift store the other day - looks like they havent run in ages ( flat tires and dirt around them) - i asked the guy and he said he wanted $150 EACH - id of done $150 for both . I passed.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Yeah i saw a couple old rusty tractors at a thrift store the other day - looks like they havent run in ages ( flat tires and dirt around them) - i asked the guy and he said he wanted $150 EACH - id of done $150 for both . I passed.


depends what kind they are, were they cub cadets or sears or bolens tractors


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Basic tractors - a weedeater and a murray - if they were cheeper id of bot them. Yeah i know the more collectible ones are worth it - im pretty much hunting for parts mowers now.

Pop is actually getting an older wheelhorse off his friend for free - i was like " Go get it! Its worth it!"


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Basic tractors - a weedeater and a murray - if they were cheeper id of bot them. Yeah i know the more collectible ones are worth it - im pretty much hunting for parts mowers now.
> 
> Pop is actually getting an older wheelhorse off his friend for free - i was like " Go get it! Its worth it!"


rip off for those two, what model is the wheelhorse


----------

